# PMG Submission pen (Blown Away)



## greeneyedblackcat (May 26, 2009)

I had promised to post my PMG submission pen after they reviewed it so here it is, My pen incorporates a magnetic transmission of my own design, which I believe is the first ever magnetic transmission, no springs are used in the pen itself, only powerful magnets with opposing fields are utilized for the “spring action”. The mechanics of the pen are as follows: when the trigger is pulled the magnetic transmission shoots the bullet nib forward and unlocks the barrel (AKA the pen) from the grip frame assembly, after use the pen is reunited with the grip frame and the cocking lever is pulled rearward reloading the magnetic drive and re-locking the pen to the grip frame. The entire gun/pen is crafted from stainless steel, copper and bloodwood. The PMG accepted it for membership, I hope you like it, --- JJK


----------



## fiferb (May 26, 2009)

Incredible! You didn't say whether you were accepted or not. Again, amazing work.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 26, 2009)

Wow. Wow. Wow. JIm, it looks like you saved the best one EVER for the PMG.  That is awesome.  They will be talking about this one for a while.  You are the man.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 26, 2009)

fiferb said:


> Incredible! You didn't say whether you were accepted or not. Again, amazing work.


The PMG accepted it.


----------



## stoneman (May 26, 2009)

Awesome job. How are you ever going to top this one?


----------



## skiprat (May 26, 2009)

Absolutely world class!!!!!  And of course, welcome to the club:biggrin:
......but there was never any doubt!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## LEAP (May 26, 2009)

Truly amazing, congrats on your acceptance.


----------



## mickr (May 26, 2009)

very nice & of course unique..can't be comfy to write with tho..a tad awkward


----------



## GoodTurns (May 26, 2009)

in-freaking-credible.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 26, 2009)

Definitely unique and a demonstration of machinists design and execution.
Don't try carrying while flying.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 26, 2009)

stoneman said:


> Awesome job. How are you ever going to top this one?


 The next one is already in the works, it is even more radical than this one


----------



## markgum (May 26, 2009)

incredible.


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (May 26, 2009)

Very nice, and congrats.


----------



## edman2 (May 26, 2009)

Very unique! Congratulations on being accepted into the PMG.


----------



## johncrane (May 26, 2009)

James Bond would like that, and congrats with your PMG entry.:cat::biggrin:


----------



## Stevej72 (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations on your acceptance into PMG.  That is a great pen!  You are thinking way outside the box on this one.  Excellent work, can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Jim15 (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the PMG. The pen is incredible, great job.


----------



## aggromere (May 26, 2009)

you make amazing stuff and even out did yourself.  Gratz on the guild acceptance.


----------



## igran7 (May 26, 2009)

uh..............I'm speechless..............Wow!


----------



## BLLEHMAN (May 26, 2009)

Wow, great job! You kind of lost me with the explanation of the transmission but wow! It is great to see someone pushing the envelope of what is possible with this craft. Congratulations on the PMG acceptance.


----------



## TX_Planes (May 26, 2009)

I just can't believe the things you come up with.  Congrats on the PMG!  

Thank you for sharing your creations here.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## TBone (May 26, 2009)

Ok, there should be two groups. Machinists like you (if there are any others) and normal people. Completely unbelievable. :good:   Congrats on being accepted. I love seeing your creations but they sure do remind me of how untalented I am.  :frown:


----------



## Dalecamino (May 26, 2009)

And I'm still trying to make my pens round ! Congratulations on your acceptance ! I never had a doubt . Very unique pen /gun .


----------



## ngeb528 (May 26, 2009)

Way to go.  Where do you guys come up with these ideas.  Congratulations.


----------



## C. Scott (May 26, 2009)

You ought to contact Ruger and see if they'd be interested in buying it ;-).  I bet it groups great and looks a whole easier to strip and re-assemble than a Mk. II or III.  

Seriously, Beautiful job!


----------



## MDEdwards (May 26, 2009)

If your kids took it to school, SWAT would get the call! It does look like a Ruger. Your creativity and skill are terrific. Is the pen heavy?
Michael


----------



## keandkafu (May 26, 2009)

I told you you had nothing to worry about!!  Gongrats on being accepted to the PMG!!  Thanks again for the goodies!  

Kevin


----------



## LouisQC (May 26, 2009)

Amazing, simply amazing!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 26, 2009)

_*Holy *__*sh******oot*_​


----------



## DurocShark (May 26, 2009)

Note to self: Stop clicking on GEBC's threads.


----------



## ldb2000 (May 26, 2009)

Congrats Jim . Told you that you would make it . This IS your best yet .


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 26, 2009)

MDEdwards said:


> If your kids took it to school, SWAT would get the call! It does look like a Ruger. Your creativity and skill are terrific. Is the pen heavy?
> Michael


I see we have some people who know their guns out there, Yes it was indeed patterned after my Ruger mark II pistol and the pen AKA the barrel is not too heavy or awkward. If I make a bunch of these things I will have to get a mini gun rack :O


----------



## Rick_G (May 26, 2009)

Thought it looked like my Ruger and now I know why.  Don't show it to Ruger they will likely want money for basing it on their design.   Great workmanship and congrats on the PMG.


----------



## foamcapt40 (May 26, 2009)

*Great Job!*

Congrats for making it into PMG. I don't have the imagination, the time, the ability, Oh Shucks! Never mind! Faboulous Job! :biggrin:


----------



## Roy_Quast (May 26, 2009)

James....
That last pic really shows off the color of the wood. Congrats on making it into the PMG. You deserve it!!! Someday I hope..........nevermind.....


----------



## Rmartin (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations on your PMG membership!

Did you make the tiny case too? It looks great!


----------



## bruce119 (May 26, 2009)

Congrats very nice work


Bruce


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (May 26, 2009)

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## JohnU (May 26, 2009)

Congrats!  The pen is outstanding!  There was no doubt on your acceptance in my eyes.  Your work is always over the top!


----------



## thewishman (May 26, 2009)

My hat is off to you. Great imagination AND execution. Congratulations!


----------



## thefunkyP (May 26, 2009)

Very nice piece.  I just hope the PMG doesn't start expecting entries like this from now on! 

I'd love to see what you could do with fountain pen designs...


----------



## el_d (May 26, 2009)

Holy Schnackamole! VERY SWEEEEET. Congrats


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 26, 2009)

I'm sure it knocked em dead.  Well done.


----------



## kirkfranks (May 26, 2009)

Absolutly top notch. Way to go. 
Like others I had no doubt you would be accepted to the guild.






johncrane said:


> James Bond would like that, and congrats with your PMG entry.:cat::biggrin:


Actually more like Francisco Scaramanga (Aka "The man with the Golden Gun.) It would make a matching set for his pen that turned into a gun.:wink:


----------



## johnnycnc (May 26, 2009)

Nice, very nice.
congratulations, you have earned it.


----------



## arjudy (May 26, 2009)

Wow, looks like a Ruger .22 caliber. Very nice. I would have to agree with the others in that I bet the PMG is going to discuss this one for a very long time. Thanks for raising the bar


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 26, 2009)

Catman, you are unbelievable!!!

Congratulations on your well deserved acceptance to the PMG.


----------



## mobrackett (May 26, 2009)

Fantastic Job!!!  That pen is as cool as it gets.


----------



## rherrell (May 27, 2009)

Great job James! Welcome to the club.:wink:


----------



## workinforwood (May 27, 2009)

I never doubted you'd get in.  That's a real interesting concept pen.  I'm ready for you to build me one of those, but I don't want ink to come out of it, if you know what I mean!  Maybe you're in the wrong club!  You could become the 3rd American to sell a gun to the USA military...just like that new guy with the 50 cal automatic no-recoil sniper rifle.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 27, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> I never doubted you'd get in. That's a real interesting concept pen. I'm ready for you to build me one of those, but I don't want ink to come out of it, if you know what I mean! Maybe you're in the wrong club! You could become the 3rd American to sell a gun to the USA military...just like that new guy with the 50 cal automatic no-recoil sniper rifle.


 Jeff, Funny you mentioned the US government thing, my next pen is in the works and might be right up their alley. Its almost complete and I will post it in the next day or two.

I would also like to thank everyone for all the nice comments      ..JK


----------



## stephenwjackson (May 28, 2009)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!  That sets the bar for acceptance way beyond the reach of us mere mortals.  One thought .... be careful if you pull that bad-boy out to write a check...especially at a Bank!!
Congragulations on your Pen Makers Guild membership.

Steve


----------



## mrburls (May 28, 2009)

Congradulations. Awesome Work. I think it has all been said already by some of the members here. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Randy_ (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations on making the PMG.
 
How much does the pen weigh??


----------



## VisExp (May 28, 2009)

Very unique pen.  Congratulations on being accepted to the PMG!


----------



## PR_Princess (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations GreenEyed!! I am glad that you decided to apply.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 8, 2009)

I got the pleasure of looking at several of Jim's pens and was truly blown away. I didn't even want to pull my pen out to show. I've seen some amazing pens, including the original puzzle pen, which is totally amazing, but the craftsmanship that goes into Jim's pens is astounding. 

Jim,
You are a truly interesting character (meant in the kindest way.  I could listen to you for hours) and I look forward to getting to know you better and to seeing what else you come up with. I can't wait to see your next one. I hope you go through with it. I won't let the big cat out of the bag though. 

BigRob


----------



## RHossack (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow ... very nice ... only thing better if it looked like my Colt Woodsman Target :biggrin:

Congrats on the PMG


----------



## CSue (Jun 9, 2009)

Congratulations on being accepted into the PMG.

And as for the pen . . . AMAZING! 
     Just your "everyday" usual amazing pen!

Definitely not mine ;-)


----------

